# Hozan C-330 Truing Stand



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

In the thread "What next for Shimano wheels" there is a link to a Cyclingnews.com article on the Shimano wheel factory complete with photos of the truing stands that they use.

They appear to be Hozan C-330 stands.
http://www.hozan.co.jp/cycle_e/catalog/wheel/C-330.htm

Two questions:

1. They look really solid. Has anyone used one of these? If yes, do they work as well as one would think given their beefy industrial look.

2. Where can you buy one of these?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I have used one and they are nice but but overkill for anything except production work. They are not anymore precise then anything else they just don't wear out or go out of adjustment like other regular stands. The only place I knew that had them no longer carries them but they were only $150 when they did have them. http://www.biketoolsetc.com/Products/HZ-A340.html


Another really cool but expensive truing stand to check out is a preciray http://ateliers-martin.com/PreciRay/en/presentation.htm


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

If I had a bit more dosh to throw around indiscriminately, I would get this, with the DT provided analog runout dials of course,










and then either this,










or this,










Until then, well, I'll dream.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I have that FSA tensiometer. Nice stuff. I'll take my stand over any of those. I have a TS-3, but I upgraded the dial gauges and also put large diameter roller tips on them so they read much smoother. It may not be essential, but it sure makes for repeatability and faster corrections. For lots of wheels I'd say go with the nicer stuff.

-Eric


----------

